# Bombing 101



## capttrips (Jun 25, 2012)

Thinking of getting into the fray and was wondering what the rules are. There seem to be a lot more than mentioned in the sticky. I would hate to offend anyone!!:mrgreen:


----------



## V-ret (Jun 25, 2012)

No Dog Rockets!

Everything else is up to you. You can hit their wishlist, send your favorites, get them something from your state(food, drinks, candy), buy them stuff from their least favorite team..... What ever you want.


----------



## 36Bones (Aug 18, 2011)

All you need to know:

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-bombs/245893-all-about-bombing-please-read.html


----------



## DarrelMorris (Feb 7, 2012)

The only thing that really matters is good intentions.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

the rules are of little importance when you overlook the motives behind bombing....in spite of the trash talk and tomes of Destruction and Revenge and all that fun stuff, each and every bomber on Puff has one purpose, and that's to bring a little happiness to someone else's day...whether it's to pick up the spirits of someone who's going through difficult times, or to help a buddy out by sending a little something he/she can't find.....or just a little something that says "hey, yer okay..I like you"...if you send a bomb without the intent of passing along a little friendship and kindness, then what's the point?

now, as far as the rules are concerned, there are a few guidlines any Puff bomber can follow and have apply to their bombs

1. look at the person's wish list.....if they don't have one, send something you'd smoke yourself

2. you don't have to go into bankruptcy to put a smile on someone's face.....just letting someone know that they're liked or appreciated is what really matters

3. never ever ever send a bomb expecting a bomb in return....that diminishes the whole point of bombing....we have forums for purchases and trades....bombs are gifts and the best gifts come from the heart

4. bubble wrap is your friend....stock up on it and use it

5. get creative with bombs and bomb notes...let your imagination run wild

6. never ever ever send out a bomb expecting to be bombed back.....that's important so it's worth repeating.

everything else is pretty much up to you, Dave.....have fun and spread some Puff Love to someone.


----------



## exprime8 (May 16, 2011)

also after you send out your first bomb, start stocking up, because its addicting......
that being said your first bomb should be sent to Ourknotamuzd since he wont bomb you back...


----------



## GIBrett (Jul 29, 2012)

exprime8 said:


> also after you send out your first bomb, start stocking up, because its addicting......
> that being said your first bomb should be sent to Ourknotamuzd since he wont bomb you back...


From my short experience here I can tell you that this is a big hole to dig yourself... just sayin


----------



## birdiemc (Feb 4, 2012)

V-ret said:


> No Dog Rockets!
> 
> Everything else is up to you. You can hit their wishlist, send your favorites, get them something from your state(food, drinks, candy), buy them stuff from their least favorite team..... What ever you want.


That's not to say you can't throw a bundle of Ron Mexicos into the box just to mix things up a bit....hahaha but you might wanna follow up with a FFP or Opus if you do


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

It's the thought that counts so send something either from a wish list, something you know they never had or something you personally like and want someone to try and enjoy.


Oh, and for gods sake, write what you send, don't be so lazy and uncourteous that you don't write down info on the stick,especially if they are unbanded ( obviously busting chops here )


----------



## capttrips (Jun 25, 2012)

Thanks for the advice, Frank! I'll make sure to include that.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Frank?


----------



## capttrips (Jun 25, 2012)

scottw said:


> Frank?


Bill? Eddie? :doh:


----------



## birdiemc (Feb 4, 2012)

capttrips said:


> Bill? Eddie? :doh:


lol....i think we got another smartass among us....welcome brother lol


----------



## Charles D (Jul 31, 2012)

Best advice I can give from one Noob to another, don't worry about it! I'm doing the Ninja Bomb contest and my first just landed and I was really nervous to see what my recipient would say but I followed the advice that these old pro's have been giving you and sent sticks with the best intentions in mind. I sent all things that I have had and enjoyed and the result turned out great. Just have fun and only try to be a dick in the way of sending so much awesomeness that the rest of that persons day pales in comparison!


----------



## Dual-500 (Feb 20, 2012)

A brief story on bombing. I got bombed before I even know what it was. Riding on a flight from Atlanta to DFW a couple of years ago I sat about row 10B on an MD-80. Beside me in the window seat was a gent named Michael. I've traveled a bit and can spot a seasoned traveler in a minute - what I call a Road Warrior. He asked one of the flight attendants for water or a pillow or something prior to pulling away from the gate at departure. He spoke to her softely and with genuine reverence. When you travel one learns to treat flight attendents, ticket people, rental car agents, hotel clerks, waiters with kindness. These are the people you deal with day in and day out when on the road. Always be nice, they generall reciprocate - never crap in your own mess kit.

Sometime after departure, I struck up some conversation with him and found out we were both cigar smokers. He was headed to LA with a flight change in DFW. Weather was bad in a few areas and we departed Atlanta late. He was hoping to get home on time, around 6pm pacific time and mentioned he and his wife had dinner plans and if they missed them, she would be unhappy about it.

I learned over the years it's just easier to take enough smokes with me when I travel and a few extras than I plan to smoke in case of layovers, or sharing one with someone else or whatever. I remembered I had a couple of Don Pepin Garcia My Fathers in my computer bag. About 1/2 way to DFW I opened up the overhead bin and pulled one out and gave it to Michael beside me and said if you get layed over in DFW this will help.

About 1/2 hour later, I thought about it, and know how much I liked the My Father line, so I pulled the other one out, (they were in travel tubes) and gave it to Michael and said in case you like the first one, here's another. He graciously accepted it. A little while later, he said he would like to send me some cigars when he got home. So, we exchanged business cards and wrote home addresses on the back.

About 8 weeks later a box arrived with some dandy Habanos in it. 6 or 8 monsters. San Cristobal 2006 limited edition something or others and a few Cohibas. Yum yum yummie.

Move to December of the following year, 2010 and I'm in El Segundo, CA for a business trip. I took a few stogies with me and on the last night was outside in the smoking area with a San Cristobal La Fuerza and the security guard walked up. I started talking with him, and he was drooling. He was a single dad, worked two jobs and liked cigars but couldn't afford them. I told him it was my last cigar and if I had another I would share it with him. For whatever reason, I then remembered Michael from the previous year and the nice shipment of cigars he sent me. The guards name was also Michael. It then came to me, to pass it forward. I told him about Michael from the year before and the cigars he sent me, and that it was time to pay it forward to someone else. It was his time to get some cigars.

A couple of weeks after I got home, after stocking up, I sent him a nice sampler of about 8 cigars. That was January 2011. In January 2012 he got another shipment. I did a box pass with some pals and told them about Michael #2 so a few of them pitched in for him also. Seems I sent him about 10 cigars the second batch.

I can tell you, in January 2013 another box will be sent to Long Beach for Michael.....


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

you, Sir, are a true BOTL

please accept some RG as a token of my respect


----------



## Vicini (Oct 10, 2010)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> the rules are of little importance when you overlook the motives behind bombing....in spite of the trash talk and tomes of Destruction and Revenge and all that fun stuff, each and every bomber on Puff has one purpose, and that's to bring a little happiness to someone else's day...whether it's to pick up the spirits of someone who's going through difficult times, or to help a buddy out by sending a little something he/she can't find.....or just a little something that says "hey, yer okay..I like you"...if you send a bomb without the intent of passing along a little friendship and kindness, then what's the point?
> 
> now, as far as the rules are concerned, there are a few guidlines any Puff bomber can follow and have apply to their bombs
> 
> ...


Fixed it for ya.

And some RG for you Dual 500


----------



## lostdog13 (Jan 16, 2012)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> the rules are of little importance when you overlook the motives behind bombing....in spite of the trash talk and tomes of Destruction and Revenge and all that fun stuff, each and every bomber on Puff has one purpose, and that's to bring a little happiness to someone else's day...whether it's to pick up the spirits of someone who's going through difficult times, or to help a buddy out by sending a little something he/she can't find.....or just a little something that says "hey, yer okay..I like you"...if you send a bomb without the intent of passing along a little friendship and kindness, then what's the point?
> 
> now, as far as the rules are concerned, there are a few guidlines any Puff bomber can follow and have apply to their bombs
> 
> ...


All very good points Pete. Especially the expecting in return part, bombs are gifts and thank yous.



exprime8 said:


> also after you send out your first bomb, start stocking up, because its addicting......
> that being said your first bomb should be sent to Ourknotamuzd since he wont bomb you back...


That it most certainly is Monkey Boy. Yes, everyone's first bomb should be to Pete or Ian.


----------



## stepheng (Apr 6, 2012)

Thanks for the information us newbies need to learn..


----------



## ten08 (Sep 8, 2011)

Dual-500 said:


> A brief story on bombing. I got bombed before I even know what it was. {snipped awesomeness}


Thanks for the story, Steve. You obviously "get it" in regards to the spirit behind bombing and PIF. RG for ya!


----------



## BurnOne (Feb 26, 2012)

birdiemc said:


> That's not to say you can't throw a bundle of Ron Mexicos into the box just to mix things up a bit....hahaha but you might wanna follow up with a FFP or Opus if you do


I still have about 15 of those beauties you sent me.
letting them age a bit.


----------



## Dual-500 (Feb 20, 2012)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> the rules are of little importance when you overlook the motives behind bombing....in spite of the trash talk and tomes of Destruction and Revenge and all that fun stuff, each and every bomber on Puff has one purpose, and that's to bring a little happiness to someone else's day...whether it's to pick up the spirits of someone who's going through difficult times, or to help a buddy out by sending a little something he/she can't find.....or just a little something that says "hey, yer okay..I like you"...if you send a bomb without the intent of passing along a little friendship and kindness, then what's the point?.....





ouirknotamuzd said:


> you, Sir, are a true BOTL
> 
> please accept some RG as a token of my respect





Vicini said:


> Fixed it for ya.
> 
> And some RG for you Dual 500





ten08 said:


> Thanks for the story, Steve. You obviously "get it" in regards to the spirit behind bombing and PIF. RG for ya!


Thank you gentlemen. To walk the journey of life and not experience the joy of selfless giving would be a pitiful existence - the very essence of the story of Scrooge. There's nothing better than to put a smile on someone's face. Cigars make such a wonderful gift for smoker - a guaranteed hit.

Bombs have a Ripple Effect. My story is proof and I know it's true. That's the real beauty of it, the Ripple Effect. Just like the Butterfly Effect. No good deed goes unrewarded - not that any of us look for a reward. The reward may be passed on to another, but in truth, it will eventually come back around as that's the way of the world. The reward comes in unexpected ways - but only when we do not seek reward. Give selflessly.

I do get it - but, only because I got it. I get it, because those around me have been patient and loved me enough to teach me the way.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> the rules are of little importance when you overlook the motives behind bombing....in spite of the trash talk and tomes of Destruction and Revenge and all that fun stuff, each and every bomber on Puff has one purpose, and that's to bring a little happiness to someone else's day...whether it's to pick up the spirits of someone who's going through difficult times, or to help a buddy out by sending a little something he/she can't find.....or just a little something that says "hey, yer okay..I like you"...if you send a bomb without the intent of passing along a little friendship and kindness, then what's the point?
> 
> now, as far as the rules are concerned, there are a few guidlines any Puff bomber can follow and have apply to their bombs
> 
> ...


This....you want mobbing advice you go to the source....Pinhead or Shuckins...the rest of us are all pawns in their game!


----------



## birdiemc (Feb 4, 2012)

BurnOne said:


> I still have about 15 of those beauties you sent me.
> letting them age a bit.


:rotfl::rotfl:

quite a bit I hope


----------



## Steel Talon (Mar 2, 2010)

Taggage for learnage!:smoke:
Good Karma 
Tal~


----------



## Feldenak (Aug 15, 2012)

Dual-500 said:


> A brief story on bombing.
> View attachment 39836


You sir, are not just a fantastic BOTL but a first-class human being as well.


----------



## Dual-500 (Feb 20, 2012)

Feldenak said:


> You sir, are not just a fantastic BOTL but a first-class human being as well.


Thank you - I tried a PM, but your profile is new so it's not available yet, so I'll post it. This is nothing I can claim credit for honestly. It's a learned behavior, one I learned from others far wiser and more generous than I - I do what I can. Along with co-workers, in December it's bicycles under Toys for Tots Christmas trees. Wake up Christmas morning knowing there's a smile on some kids face that I helped put there. Doesn't get any better than that.

The cigar bombs were also learned - from Michael, when he sent me one - that was just a fine gesture and one I won't forget. Another area in life that helped shape things are my dogs, both past and present. The good lord has blessed me with many wonderful dogs. At some point 10-15 years ago, I stopped and took stock of how many beautiful dog's I had the pleasure of sharing my life with and the joy they provided. Several purebred German Shepherd dogs and a few mutts, strays, whatever - I have two strays now and a German Shepherd. I somehow knew it was time to give some back, so I assist a couple of dog rescue organizations.

It's been about the blessings received and somehow realizing it, pulling my head out of myass and passing some along to others.

Casey helping me with Halloween duty last October: (his 3rd Halloween)


----------



## Eleigh (Jun 8, 2012)

The most irritating thing is having to wait 90 days to see addresses... Until then I'll just have to resort to following people home from work to figure out where they live, like I did with Jason...


----------



## GrannyNOT (Aug 17, 2012)

Thank you for sharing your story Steve


----------

